# What do you do with your crows?



## dwallace (Dec 27, 2004)

Been Crow hunting for about 3 years in Indiana. I usually leave my crow for the moon barkers to eat. They are always gone the next day. what do others do with their crows after a day of shooting.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ever "Eat Crow"? Remember Yule Gibbons' famous line? "many parts are edible"


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Yotes gotta eat too!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They deserve a warm meal every now an then too.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I give them my crows then a week later i feed them some buckshot. Crows are the best yote bait.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ever try ice fishing with them? Well me neither. Just wondering, but I hear they make good Yote bait???


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I think i'll try ice fishing with them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I breast them out, grind them, shoot them through the jerky gun, bring them to work and tell everyone its goose jerky.


----------

